# First time yard haunt



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

After many years of hard work and sacrifice my wife and I finally purchased our first home. Its in a great neighborhood with tons of kids and participates in night time trick or treating. My son and I are putting on our first yard and I let him chose the our first theme. He has chosen an Evil Clown Carnival. I have started looking at how to's for special effects, lighting and other detials but I am finding it hard to find other examples of a similar theme. I have resorted to looking up abandon theme parks all over the world to get a flavor. Does any one have any suggestions or know of any good sites that contain this type of theme or props that would be appropriate? Any help will be apprciated.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might want to look at Devils Chariot's Carnival of Risk thread here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25010

Not necessarily evil clown, but definitely creepy carnival


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank you for the link. I cant believe the scale and detial that he put together for this yard haunt. This was incrediable. Some great ideas there however. Thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Devils Chariot is a true master of haunt design

Here are a couple more:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25119&highlight=clown

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25520&highlight=carnival

You might also try a search in General Props, Showroom, and Costumes for clown and clown prop ideas.


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't have any clown theme props on my site, but I have a lot of how to information on lighting and special effects, and other stuff that may help you.
www.haunting101.com
:jol:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

for a evil clown carnival, you came to the right place. devils chariot is a master!

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

For a comparison, my first full scale yard haunt was a haunted carnival theme. No clowns because I'm deathly afraid of them, but maybe you can get some ideas. Halloween 2006 pictures by trentsketch - Photobucket


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

I am trying something new this year with by making hanging props; my test dummy seems more realistic. For this I attached string to a tree limb to the dummy that is hard to see giving it the appearance of standing on its own. I have a wire and wood frame to keep it light. If you have any trees you may want to try this yourself just dress it in a clown suit. I would include sinister version of this music: 



 I wish I had more to offer but I mainly dab in the graves and ghosts. Maybe watch IT/IT 2 for inspiration; I always thought the balloons popping in the library entertaining.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For clowns I'd look more at circuses than amusement parks, I'd also look for horror movies with that kind of theme for some ideas. I'd also look at things like Cirque de Sole.
Part of what you have to consider is your demographic (who would be coming to the haunt), and what kind of money, time, cast, and space do you have to work with.
Think of all the classic clown skits and turn them dark. How dark? That depends upon the crowd you will have and how much scare you want to lay on them.

Make a list of the clown skits you know, that's where I'd start.
For example:
Clowns stuffed into the tiny car
A clown tossing a bucket of water at another clown but missing and hitting the crowd instead.
Clowns doing the "William Tell" bit with using an oversized bow and arrow to shoot an apple (or pumpkin) off the head of another clown.
Clowns juggling bowling pins.
Maybe a clown being shot out of a cannon, a human cannonball.
etc.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have some clowns in my haunt this year. I duct taped some old paper until it made a pear shaped "body bag" looking thing then i wrapped spiderweb around it, spray painted it pink and threw in some dollar store plastic feet and hand halloween props. There you have your cotton candy pod people similar to what they show in killer klowns from outerspace.


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311 (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is a pic of my cotton candy pod w/ clown That i mentioned in the above post.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------

